# Iconic Cultural Cliches (humorous but often offensive)



## Ysarex (Nov 17, 2012)

Boring Saturday morning so, I'll start and we'll see how long it takes before someone gets offensive enough to get the thread locked.

*Rural White Trash Landscaping*:




Joe


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2012)

Rich Mexican Tourist


----------



## shefjr (Nov 17, 2012)

You could have warned me before you posted a photo of my yard! 
Seriously though, my neighbors husband died like two years ago and she still has his company van on the side lawn where he parked it the day he died. I live in a nice neighborhood too.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 17, 2012)

shefjr said:


> You could have warned me before you posted a photo of my yard!
> Seriously though, my neighbors husband died like two years ago and she still has his company van on the side lawn where he parked it the day he died. I live in a nice neighborhood too.



  I see stuff like this EVERY day where I live.
My brother, who has a PhD and works at the Univ. of TN, owns a very nice home in a very nice section of town. But for many, MANY years (MUCH to my late sister-in-law's chagrin) he had several junk cars (one a bright orange Volvo), AND an old shell of a school bus in his yard. He got rid of the junk cars but refused to move the bus. It had belonged to a dear friend of his who'd died of cancer--Phil (his friend) had "charged" my brother with keeping his school bus (which Phil had actually LIVED in for a time--a whole 'nother story!).  My brother's sense of duty to his friend, I guess, superceded his sense of duty to his neighbors to not have an old, abandoned school bus in his yard.
Ironically, he finally let his wife talk him into getting rid of it just about three months before she suddenly passed away in May--so she never really even got to enjoy the junk-car free lawn.

Iconic Cultural Cliches, huh?  I'm sure I've got a few, somewhere. Well, there's that one of my boys and their uncle holding their drink cans and peeing off the porch, but I think I'll refrain from posting that. :lmao:


----------



## Buckster (Nov 17, 2012)

Typical Flamboyant San Francisco Resident






Redneck Fixer-Upper in the garage


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 17, 2012)

.


*Middle-Age Spread*


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 17, 2012)

Corner of Market and Castro in San Francisco


----------



## mishele (Nov 17, 2012)

Redneck wind chime


----------



## Designer (Nov 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Iconic Cultural Cliches, huh?  I'm sure I've got a few, somewhere.



Just an idea; how about some "ordinary" house with columns in front?  

No offense if it happens to be your house.


----------



## Designer (Nov 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> Redneck wind chime



Ooh, Ooh!  Can I steal that?

(edit) Just perfect!


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 17, 2012)

Just back from my afternoon walk today.

*The Plastic Pink Flamingo Yard Ornament*.



Joe


----------



## mishele (Nov 17, 2012)

Designer said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Redneck wind chime
> ...


lol I made it myself!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2012)

Ya'll know how goooood the SEC is at college fooooot-bawll, rite? Waaaellll, heres a foto frum the academic study hall course-werk our boyz does to stay eligible fer sports n' such!

"SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC!"


----------



## snowbear (Nov 18, 2012)

Government / public works.


----------

